# calling all insulin vets!!!



## jyoung8j

Well I've been wanting to do insulin for about 6mths and now bulk season is here.. so perfect time to try it out.. I've read and read about insulin pros and cons different protocols how much to start out max to take etc.. what I wanna kno is if anyone wants to actually share there protocol... I dnt always believe some stuff and would like to hear if from someone tht actually uses it.. thx j


----------



## HDH

I would be glad to but I would like to hear what you think would be good after your research  

HDH


----------



## coltmc4545

Yeah let's hear what you've found and then tweak it for you. Also keep in mind, not everyone responds the same from slin just like AS. Slin can also peak at different times in the same individual so you have to be prepared for that.


----------



## gymrat827

im new with it.  read everything around.  lots of people do things different, especially with the all the kinds of slin.


----------



## Spongy

Slap something up here and I'll give my input.  I tolerate it very well, so keep that in mind.


----------



## jyoung8j

Well guys this what I've figured since reading..I have humalog will start at 4iu.. I was planning to use pwo 4iu followed by 40g of fast carbs as in whey and dextrose in a shake.. followed by a high complex carb low fat meal within a hr of pin. To prepare for spike.. the meal with carbs would b sweet potato and or rice with another 10g per iu... so what did I miss.. I'm learning and will not start until I understand and are comfortable.. so plz dnt flame me to bad..lol thx


----------



## PillarofBalance

Assuming using log there are two peaks. For me it's at 40 minutes and just before two hours. Whey and dextrose 30 minutes after pin then the rice meal at 1:30 after pin. 

Also would suggest taking supps with the whey and dextrose. 20 grams creatine, multi whatver you take. Take it then. 

Work up to 10 iu post then try 5 pre and 10 post. 

Most I got up to was 10 pre and 20 post. Holy bloated batman. My appetite was insatiable too. Pounding gatorade and whey during training and then pigging out at home after. 

Awesome stuff


----------



## coltmc4545

Looks like you got a good basic protocol. I do 5 days on, 2 off. For me, I peak 15 min after my shot and usually an hr after my shot but I've also started going hypo at 45 min after. I always have glucose tabs in my pocket on slin days, I carry a can of soda in my center console, and if I'm leaving the house, even if I "plan" on being gone for 5 min, I pack chicken and brown rice. I also set the timer on my phone for 45 min after my pin so I don't get busy with the kids and forget. Meal is always prepped before I pin. All of that might seem extreme but I don't chance anything. Going hypo sucks, and it hits you hard and fast. You'll feel dizzy, light headed, hot, and start freaking out the first time it happens and you'll thank yourself for being prepared when you're back to normal after 10 min. I'm also prepared because I've peaked at 1 hr and I've peaked at 45 min and started going hypo. Just start slow, get a feel for how your body handles it, don't freak out and call 911 if you start going hypo, just slam some sugar quick and you'll be good. I also tell my chick when I pin so she knows if I flop out what to tell EMS if they have to come. Sounds extreme but I'd rather sound like an extreme crazy scared ****, then go into a coma.


----------



## jyoung8j

What's a good amount of carbs for the meal u stick with 10g per iu still?  Thx guys much appreciated..


----------



## PillarofBalance

jyoung8j said:


> What's a good amount of carbs for the meal u stick with 10g per iu still?  Thx guys much appreciated..



I just eat. I am probably closer to 20 or 39 grams per iu.


----------



## gymrat827

jyoung8j said:


> What's a good amount of carbs for the meal u stick with 10g per iu still?  Thx guys much appreciated..



start with 5 or 7 iu man....


----------



## HDH

jyoung8j said:


> Well guys this what I've figured since reading..I have humalog will start at 4iu.. I was planning to use pwo 4iu followed by 40g of fast carbs as in whey and dextrose in a shake.. followed by a high complex carb low fat meal within a hr of pin. To prepare for spike.. the meal with carbs would b sweet potato and or rice with another 10g per iu... so what did I miss.. I'm learning and will not start until I understand and are comfortable.. so plz dnt flame me to bad..lol thx





jyoung8j said:


> What's a good amount of carbs for the meal u stick with 10g per iu still?  Thx guys much appreciated..



One thing I have found to be true for me is the amount of carbs that are already in my stomach will effect my first spike. If I already have carbs in me, it takes longer for the spike to occur. If I inject on an empty stomach, which can be a greater possibility for you injecting PWO because the session burns off the carbs you have in you, the spike can happen as early as 10 minutes. 

Of course there is another factor like the amount of slin that is injected. The more injected, the higher the spike. The amount of carbs already in us mixed with the amount of slin injected will determine how fast the spike can hit and how sever it can feel being caught off guard. There will also be differences in people because some burn carbs faster than others, so that's another factor as well as activity.

At the beginning, treat every inject like it is a higher dose even if it is small until you see how it affects you.

Personally, if I don't have carbs in me already, I take carbs in directly after the inject. I figure why take any chances.

It's a good idea to stick with the 10g per iu. As you go along and see how you tolerate it you might be able to knock it down a little. I've gone as low as 5g per iu but I take in consideration the factors I listed above, activity being a high consideration.

In the beginning, it's possible to to get spikes after you think you are done. Be ready up to 4 hrs or longer just to be safe.

HDH


----------



## jyoung8j

I was planning on taking around 4iu the first wk.. so the problem may b the pwo pin.. I go to gym at 5pm and done by 6-615 usually eat around 7 so if I pin at 630 I need to wait another 4 hrs b4 go to bed?? Ugh my body shuts down at 830 lol


----------



## b-boy

jyoung8j said:


> Well guys this what I've figured since reading..I have humalog will start at 4iu.. I was planning to use pwo 4iu followed by 40g of fast carbs as in whey and dextrose in a shake.. followed by a high complex carb low fat meal within a hr of pin. To prepare for spike.. the meal with carbs would b sweet potato and or rice with another 10g per iu... so what did I miss.. I'm learning and will not start until I understand and are comfortable.. so plz dnt flame me to bad..lol thx


 first off most people find hum.R much easier to deal with, yes its in your system longer but for me much easier to control. second thing is while slin is active in your system (especiall pwo drink, and pwo meal) you need to take advantage and take in some BCAA's/ EAA's with those two feedings. third and most important in to maintan insulin sensitivity so only use slin twice maybe 3 times per week at most i recommend a big bodypart day, for instance i take my slin on back day and leg day only, and on the days you aren't using slin take in plenty of fish oil and cinnimon and dont eat a huge amount of carbs on off days.  when you get use to using slin and want to use more then on your two days of slin usage jump up to using before breakfast and then post workout on those two days.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Thanks to all that contributed to this thread, there are some very helpful insights here.  Could you comment on including some HGH with a simple slin protocol as we are discussing.  For instance, is timing important when adding HGH? Would it be more effective to take HGH pre work out and Slin post?


----------



## HDH

jyoung8j said:


> I was planning on taking around 4iu the first wk.. so the problem may b the pwo pin.. I go to gym at 5pm and done by 6-615 usually eat around 7 so if I pin at 630 I need to wait another 4 hrs b4 go to bed?? Ugh my body shuts down at 830 lol



In the beginning it would be best. It happened to me and also to others in the beginning and there's a good chance it won't even happen. The decision is really up to you. You could try eating a good amount of slow carbs but it's a risk only you can decide to take.

I'm good after two hours but not the first week to week and a half. 
I had this posted in another thread-

------------
This is what I do while running slin-

I prefer running a strong oral such as Anadrol while cycling slin along  with whatever I'm cycling. It raises IGF-1 levels. The stronger the oral  the more IGF-1. It also increases the time that the IGF-1 is active in  the blood stream. Halo might be a better choice for powerlifters since  it's stronger than A-drol and PLs are more apt to use Halo.

Oils will work in the same manner but not as good as the 17aa orals. One  might think that using a no ester base would be optimal before  injecting slin. It should also increase protein synthesis since all of a  no ester goes right into circulation.

I use Tren as well since it is a stronger aas and helps increase the IGF.

I also take creatine as higher insulin levels make for better creatine absorption in the muscles.

I also take my vitamins and BCAAs so they are shuttled with the slin.

I mix gainer in eggwhites, add more creatine and BCAAs then drink half  after injecting, then drink the rest throughout the workout. Eat a meal at the house and done it's usually around the 2 hr mark.

I learned quite a bit by reading "The skinny on insulin". I would  suggest it to anyone. It also has some good fat burning tips while using  slin.

HDH

------------------------------


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Great thread maybe sticky material. Learned alot here . thanks


----------



## NbleSavage

Agreed - great post, HDH! Sticky for sure!


----------



## woodswise

Agreed that this is a great thread.  Please sticky it, Mods!


----------



## Fsuphisig

lets say you dont mind putting on the fat, would it be ok to just eat like a horse for the two hours after injection to be exra safe? no fats but im thinking 40g protein shake mixed with 50g dextrose right after, then simply start eating fish and rice or chicken and rice for ther next two hours


----------



## SAD

Bro, you have insulin questions.  Some of us have answers.  Start a thread with your questions so it doesn't muddle up other threads.  Again, I'll reserve advice in anticipation of your own thread.


----------



## Fsuphisig

SAD said:


> Bro, you have insulin questions.  Some of us have answers.  Start a thread with your questions so it doesn't muddle up other threads.  Again, I'll reserve advice in anticipation of your own thread.



sounds good bro


----------



## SwissDiabetic

15g Carb per iu to avoid any hypo


----------



## transcend2007

Dude stop posting on 6 year old insulin threads ... post an intro thread then post a thread asking slin question ... if you trying to sell anything ... I'll just say goodbye now and save us all time ...


----------



## Trump

think he already put it out there on another 5 year old thread that he had some spare 



transcend2007 said:


> Dude stop posting on 6 year old insulin threads ... post an intro thread then post a thread asking slin question ... if you trying to sell anything ... I'll just say goodbye now and save us all time ...


----------

